# 2017 Bronson mullet conversion, thoughts?



## Nosdeho (Jun 16, 2021)

i have a 2017 Bronson that i cant get enough money selling it due to the clear coat falling off. Thinking about putting a 29" wheel and fork to spice it up. Any one have thoughts on this. Right now its just a thought exercise but i am debating next years projects.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

It's not the clear coat. The used market for 650b bikes is very poor and flooded with inventory. Even before 29 totally took over I scored a boutique carbon 650b frame for just under 1k when everyone started unloading their 650b gear. That was 2019 so inflation prices will help you but you're also dealign with an even smaller 650b market compared to 2019, and you're talking about a 6 year old bike. Pretty much anything 5 years or older can be tough to get much for regardless of wheel size, standards, brand...

I don't think mixing wheel sizes is going to help resale. My bet is you won't even get back what you put into it. Bike resale can be painful when you miss the sweet spot to recoup money. Sometimes there is no sweet spot, you're just going to get bent over. If you want to maximize what you can get for it part it out down to the grips. Yes this is a pain compared to selling a complete but you'll likely get a hundred or more over what you're going to get as a complete.


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

It's a 150 fork in 275 form. The 29er fork is 20mm longer for the same travel, and the wheel itself has a 20mm larger radius.

So basically the front end gets 40mm taller if you mullet without reducing front travel. 
Head and seat angle get slacker, BB gets higher. 

You could try it with a 130mm 29er fork, but as you can imagine with less travel up front and a degree slacker seat tube angle, it will likely feel a bit strange.


----------



## Nosdeho (Jun 16, 2021)

KennyWatson said:


> It's a 150 fork in 275 form. The 29er fork is 20mm longer for the same travel, and the wheel itself has a 20mm larger radius.
> 
> So basically the front end gets 40mm taller if you mullet without reducing front travel.
> Head and seat angle get slacker, BB gets higher.
> ...


thank you this is the information I needed. honestly I think I'm going to try to sell it cheap to one of my friends who can't afford to get nice bikes. we do trail work and a part of the board some of these guys are out every time humping around on a basic hardtail, but they come out as much as possible to help on the trails.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought you were going to put a 29 on it and ride it yourself. Doing it to sell is not a great idea doing it for fun is a great idea if you have parts sitting around.


----------



## Nosdeho (Jun 16, 2021)

sxotty said:


> I thought you were going to put a 29 on it and ride it yourself. Doing it to sell is not a great idea doing it for fun is a great idea if you have parts sitting around.


yeah one of the other guys recommended not to do it due the geometry issues. I am going to keep it as borrow bike. Thanks


----------

